# 4x8 ebb and flow questions?



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 1, 2009)

hi my friend is going to use an ebb and flow tray system under 2x 1000w hps. questions are how many plants can we put in the tray using 6'' cubes. its either 2 plants per square foot  or 4 plants per sq/ft( unless thats too many). Do the cubes need space or can many be packed to fill entire tray? also can someone give me an idea on what pump to buy ? because the guy at the hydro will  try to sell me the best and most expensive one i know it lol  thanks for you replies. Also what would be a good res size?


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone? what size rockwoll cubes will i need ? i would like to grow 64 plants
can anyone help me maximize this sysyem im usin 4x8 flood and drain table. any advice please


----------



## joseaf (Feb 2, 2009)

regular grow, 1 plant per square foot. SCROG, more.


----------



## Tater (Feb 2, 2009)

One plant per square foot, unless you want to grow from clone and flip the lights to 12/12 as soon as you see legs sprout, otherwise you are going to run out of room really really fast.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 2, 2009)

BreakBeatJunglist said:
			
		

> hi my friend is going to use an ebb and flow tray system under 2x 1000w hps. questions are how many plants can we put in the tray using 6'' cubes. its either 2 plants per square foot or 4 plants per sq/ft( unless thats too many). Do the cubes need space or can many be packed to fill entire tray? also can someone give me an idea on what pump to buy ? because the guy at the hydro will try to sell me the best and most expensive one i know it lol  thanks for you replies. Also what would be a good res size?


Well, you could put 32 6" cubes in a 4x8, but that leaves you no room at all. You would have to flower at 6" or less. It's all about how long u want to veg your plants.
Personally, I would do 18-20 on a 4x8. Veg em to about a foor and a half, then flip em.

You will need a good pump, and the one u will need to flod that table is ging to be pricey.

110 gal res to flood a 4x8 table.


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 2, 2009)

ok well we are switching and starting with 4x4 table instead . we are thinking s.o.g method. we want a fast harvest really is out goal. how about 64 plants in 4 inch cubes with 1week of veg for root astablishment


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 2, 2009)

You could put 64 in the 4x4, and it would work. Just trim up all the lower swag and grow tops. This is an old skool method. Thats the only way to get a "fast" harvest. "fast" harvest just means less Veg time.

If you are going to do a true "SOG", then u will add plants every week or 2, andharvest plants every week or 2. The method of less veg time and growing in just the 4" cubes in a tray is true SOG.

BUT.

When doing that method, you will of course have smaller buds, due to smaller plants. Plus, you will have to come up with alot of clones consistenly to do this.

I did that method for a couple years or so, and it worked ok. I was happy.
But something EVERY grower needs to master is patience. If you learn this, you can let your plants get bigger and thus use less plants. The other advatange is better overall quality herb when you grow bigger, healthier plants.

Bottom line, if you throw that many numbers in a tray with a 1000w light over it, you will get a fat sack. Not the best method, but it works. And this is also dependent on your nuits/ room conditions.

Just plan ahead for the next one and do less numbers, but bigger plants. Get them a few weeks before you harvest and veg them up. 
Don't complain about not having room, make room.


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks youve been much help . what GPH rating should my pump be? and thanks for your replys . we are use to doing DWC but we are egar to try this way.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 2, 2009)

BreakBeatJunglist said:
			
		

> thanks youve been much help . what GPH rating should my pump be? and thanks for your replys . we are use to doing DWC but we are egar to try this way.



go ahead and get a 800gph pump, there not that much more expensive than smaller ones


----------



## joseaf (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you do a SCROG. With that size system, you should produce a very good yield.  I don't believe from my research that your bud size will be smaller.  Nutrients and TLC (tender loving care) will affect your yield.


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 3, 2009)

well i believe in Sea of green you get smaller buds and in screen of green(SCROG)you would have a screen of different sized but big tops. i dont know cause ive never tried either but i am looking forward to trying s.o.g. scrog seems interesting but too long of veg time , ive herd some ppl vegging for 4 months...... anyway we will be using advanced nutes and clones will be rdy next week i will be updating. i need to research on a feeding program for these bitches cause i have no cluse on ppm's for s.o.g ... anyone?


----------



## Tater (Feb 3, 2009)

If I can suggest anything about flipping plants that early into 12/12 is to go easy on the nutrients until they establish themselves.  I've grown directly going into 12/12 from rooted clones and it worked pretty well.  Just make sure your clones are very well rooted if you are going to attempt this as going into this with clones that aren't quite ready will result in heartache.  Its happened to me.  Good luck, and remember start light with your nutes in the first 2 weeks then start jacking them up.  Watch your plants they will tell you what they need.


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 4, 2009)

will a 50 gal res or even 30 do the job to flooding along with an 80 gph pump ? we are shopping this weekend. anyone know of any good resourses on ebb and flow , im ggonna do a search but i will take any direction


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 5, 2009)

i was told to ph balence my RW cubes. told to soak in water with ph4.0-5.0 for 2, then rinse with straight tap water .  RW cube should be kept at a ph of 6.2 so keepimg the res at 5.7 should maintain this level.. do this sound righht>


----------



## POTUS (Feb 5, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Watch your plants they will tell you what they need.


Truer words have never been spoken! :smoke1:


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BreakBeatJunglist (Feb 7, 2009)

everythings is bought stay tuned for update


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 8, 2009)

i think you'll see a better yield if you shoot for 18-20 plants in a 4x8,especialy under 2x 1000w hps.......you're looking at 4-5 lbs. dry...that way the plants can "breath" easier and will not block nearly as much light as 36...let alone 64....


----------

